# After upgrading from 11.1 p0 to p1



## pavlar (Aug 16, 2017)

```
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1569]: ntpd 4.2.8p10-a (1): Starting
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1570]: line 32 column 0 syntax error, unexpected T_String, expecting $end
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1570]: syntax error in /etc/ntp.conf line 32, column 0
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1570]: line 38 column 6 syntax error, unexpected '=', expecting $end
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1570]: syntax error in /etc/ntp.conf line 38, column 6
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1570]: line 42 column 0 syntax error, unexpected T_String, expecting $end
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1570]: syntax error in /etc/ntp.conf line 42, column 0
Aug 14 09:39:28 boss ntpd[1570]: switching logging to file /var/log/ntp.log
```

Line 32:

```
<<<<<<< current version
```
Line 38:
l
	
	



```
logfile /var/log/ntp.log
```
Line 42:

```
>>>>>>> 11.1-RELEASE
```
What can i do?


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 16, 2017)

Fix /etc/ntp.conf, looks like a diff operation of some sort went wrong.

(edit)

If the current version is completely messed up you can always try to copy or use /usr/src/etc/ntp.conf.


----------



## pavlar (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks. After copy ntp.conf from src its work right


----------

